

Amazon's Next Move: From books to builders - amarjeet
http://www.economist.com/news/business-and-finance/21647529-americas-biggest-online-retailer-attempts-take-another-slice-demand-economy-books

======
amarjeet
This will give a pinch to many startups that are coming up with various on-
demand service models. In India, there are already many startups around such a
concept, but delivery experience is still below average.

